# Enschede (NL)



## Wizard2 (7. Oktober 2007)

hi,
ich fische viel in Enschede, meist sind wir zu zweit.
wir würden uns freuen mal mit ein boardies die hollandhechte zu ärgern. angelt von euch einer in Enschede? hat jemand mal lust es mit uns dort zuversuchen? wir haben hier wirklich gute hechtgewässer, welche wir mit jerks, wobblern und spinnern bearbeiten. also wenn interesse besteht ein posten oder per pn mal melden.

mfg Johannes


----------



## HAPE-1909 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Enschede (NL)*

Hallo Johannes

ich bin jetzt ganz neu hier im Board - komme aus COE. Angelst du denn in Enschede am Kanal oder direkt in der Stadt?

Ich wollte jetzt nächste Woche zum ersten Mal zum Angeln nach Holland rüber (hab mein Angelpapiere aus Gronau), allerdings zum Nachtangeln.

Weißt du vielleicht, ob es grenznah ein paar gute Stellen gibt, wo es erlaubt ist, nachts zu angeln (Natürlich mit Nachtangelschein).
Nach Möglichkeit wollte ich aber lieber in der Natur sitzen, also von großen Straßen oder Industrie von weg...

Hab jetzt bei google keine tollen Stellen gefunden, ausser wenn man noch 50 km weiterfährt, aber das wollte ich eigentlich nicht so gern...

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja ein paar Tips geben!?

PS: spricht natürlich auch nichts dagegen, mal zusammen loszufahren!!


----------



## Wizard2 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Enschede (NL)*

hi hape,
ich angle am meisten an seen, kanal sagt mir nicht so zu.
in den seen und gräben gibts mehr hechte
ich schätz mal das du auf karpfen angeln möchtest!?
funzt super im twente kanal, aber auch in den seen. da gibts auch relativ ruhige stellen. allerdings sind eigentlich hier in der gegend haupsächlich karpfenangler unterwegs.
nur der bootsverkehr nervt.
allerdings ist das nachtangel an fast allen seen in enschede verboten, egal ob in der stadt oder außerhalb.

am besten wir machen mal per pn weiter.


----------



## Sharkoon 25 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Enschede (NL)*

Hi
Bin Auch neu im Board! An welche Seen gehst du den immer habe schon versucht rauszufinden wo gute sind und wo man auch dran darf aber bis jetzt ohne erfolg! MFG Stefan


----------



## Wizard2 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Enschede (NL)*

das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, hast doch die list van viswaters!? wo warst du denn schon?


----------



## Sharkoon 25 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Enschede (NL)*

Ich suche was schönes rund um Winterswijk oder richtung Hengelo! Bis jetzt war ich nur am Twente Kanal! Habe nur eine zusatzliste bekommen für 2009 aber die richtige Liste Habe ich gar net bekommen!MFG Stefan


----------



## Wizard2 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Enschede (NL)*

die list van viswaters ist pflicht, die must du unter anderem bei einer kontrolle vorzeigen. auf was willst du denn fischen?


----------



## Sharkoon 25 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Enschede (NL)*

Ja weiß ich aber der in Haaksbergen hat uns die nicht dabei gegeben! Ich möchte gern auf Raubfisch gehen! Vieleicht kannst du mir ja 1-2  gute Seen sagen würde mich freuen! MFg


----------



## Wizard2 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Enschede (NL)*

du darfst nur mit kompletten papieren angel, sonst gibts ärger und kostet 80euro! mach dir keinen kopf umgute seen, gute hechte gibts überall. dabei aber nicht die kleinen gewässer unterschätzen.


----------



## funflo (8. März 2009)

*AW: Enschede (NL)*

Hallo,
ich bin vor kurzem nach Schüttorf gezogen, den VISpas habe ich auch schon vor längerem beantragt. Müsste bald bei mir eintrudeln (habe ihn im ngelladeninOldenzaal besorgt, mit Liste und ktueller Liste f.2009. also, ich würde gerne mal gemeinsam an einen See in Nl, so bis 50km um Enschede angeln und sich austauschen. Ich war bisher hier in de rGegend am Umleitungskanal bei Oldenzaal und der Dinkel, da hört sich ein Seesehr abwechslungsreich an. Aber auch beim Twentekanal wär ich gerne dabei, kann auch gerne fahren.


----------



## Wizard2 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Enschede (NL)*

hi können wir gerne machen, nur ist im mom schonzeit.


----------



## funflo (14. März 2009)

*AW: Enschede (NL)*

Hallo Wizard2, na das hört sich ja gut an. ich melde mich bald noch mal bei Dir, dann können wir ja etwas verabreden.
Bis bald,
Florian


----------



## Austi (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enschede (NL)*

Hallo!!! Bin auch neu! Hat schon jemand am Twente Kanal

Erfolg beim Raubfisch Angeln gehabt? Bin oft um Enschede 

und Umgebung unterwegs, aber am Twente war ich bisher

immer erfolglos. Hatt jemand vieleicht ein paar Tips?????????


----------

